# Norco vixa 09 freilauf lose



## kuehnchenmotors (13. April 2011)

Hi mein freilauf läst sich axial ca 2-3mm bewegen ,gibt es da ne möglichkeit den wieder zu kontern ,habe es mir noch nicht angeguckt ,sind die original naben vom vixa 2009


----------



## Indian Summer (13. April 2011)

Hi kuehnchenmotors

Freiläufe sind gar nicht so einfach zu durchschauen. Deshalb raten wir Dir,
Deinem Händler einen Besuch abzustatten. Dieser hat die nötige Erfahrung und
kann Dir in kurzer Zeit sagen, ob der Verschlussring evtl. lose ist (Spezialwerkzeug),
ob die Lager kaputt sind oder mit der Nabe sonst etwas nicht stimmt.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (15. April 2011)

so problem gelöst muste nur die kontermutter  nachziehen und alles wieder io


----------



## Indian Summer (18. April 2011)

Na da sind wir aber froh!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

